# Are Vizslas the wrong breed for me?



## rio4threeo (Jun 11, 2013)

This is one of those questions that I fear I know the answer to before I even ask, but I just figured I'd ask just in case. I LOVE this breed, ever since taking care of and spending time with my uncle's V I've been head over heels in love with them. I know this is the breed I want, but I also know I'll be living in a 1BR apartment for the next year. My uncle assured me it wouldn't be a problem, just to give enough exercise and it would be fine, but everything I'm reading on these forums and on other sites as well it just sounds like an impossibility. I would have help from my girlfriend to take for walks while I'm at work during the day but I'm still worried this wouldn't be enough, judging from some of the horror stories I've read. It's not a small apartment by any means. I think I've just been scared away from owning one at this point in my life! Is there any hope? Be brutally honest, you won't hurt my feelings saying it's a horrible idea - I have a few other breeds in mind (but nothing as awesome as the Vizsla!  )


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This like most We do will really feel the love ;D

I would bet wrong mate, breed, mate for 65 percent of Folks if you dig deep just pure Genetics

No Judgements 

and what they must reach more

"Freedom"

Flame on

The Globes full of choices and options

and very Few earned work benches with Pointers

Better to stand in the light

and protect the breed

then fake names

fake accounts.




If you can provide Freedom in Bunches and let them work as well

I would at least kick the tires.

List 15 things you can add to him or her

For a life time partner of up to 18 years?

If your life is a adventure and you seek great passions and You raise the bar

You may have a match

few talk of it


there Hunters there workers

and they need to exceed the norm

and you can flip this one Penney has a hang nail and Butch will not come ;D

Make it a great choice not chance

there Hearts are bigger then the stars

and they give far more then they get

God bless

protect the breed

there worthy to me

and yes loving mates to the end


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi rio4threeo,

My husband and I live in a 1br with our soon to be one year old Vizsla Watson. It's been his only home, and although we will likely move into something larger in the near future, it isn't because he needs more indoor space. It wouldn't make a difference if our home was 4br, as we don't allow laps indoors, and Watson has never zoomed around our apartment. We do exercise him off leash, walk him, train him, play with him indoors, and spend quite a bit of time with him EVERY day. So I think the better question is can you commit to doing all of these things every day. Only you know the answer to that!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

V's are not for everyone but here is some advice I wish I had before I got my first V (i lived in a one bedroom at the time). Walks do not do it, they do not ware out Vizslas, let alone a puppy. You need LOTS and LOTS of walks, every day, dog parks, interaction with others, i would say no less then 15 hours a week outside the home just in exercising. I thought, hey, go walk for 20 minutes twice a day, ill be good... NOT. Also, training a V in a apartment is challenging, especially being potty trained, its exhausting. So imagine going out on a leash 25 times a day, every day for a while. Also keep in mind things will get destroyed which can be costly in an apt. And last, your neighbors might hate you or you might get in trouble with your apt. AFTER ALL THAT, its awesome. I did it, you can do it... but its up to you to put in the time, tears, love, and effort. No one hear can tell you its right or wrong because its seriously up to what you plan on putting into it. Good Luck


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

Let me tell you a story
Back in 1993 I bought a gorgeous male vizsla I was working from 3:30 AM till 1:30 PM I had to get up at 2:00 AM to get ready for work. The dog and I went to sleep every night at 8:00 PM . He would sleep until someone woke him the next day. He adapted they are very adaptable. You will have to make time to take him to go out for exercise. It works Get the dog you will love him and he will love you this aint rocket science as some would have you believe.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Found this video and thought of your post... fun times can be created in an Apartment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8fX0ZSORns&feature=c4-overview&list=UUA6jwdUP_K3It5w3CtnuUlQ


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

My fiancé and I have an almost six month old V named Penny who we love to death and we live in a one bedroom lower unit of a duplex. Penny is a very happy dog living in our apt even though it is not big like a house and we only have a small yard for going to the bathroom. We exercise her daily, try to take her with us to as many places as we can for mental stimulation, and work on training often. It absolutely can be done as long as you commit to meeting their needs!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi rio4threeo, 

Before we got Bella I read all kinds of information on the forums, I have to say some of it scared me. The amount of exercise this breed needed was a worry, I have friends with friends who decided not to have a vizsla because they felt exercise was a big issue. 
We have Bella who is walked an hour a day and who trains for half an hour a day. She is 14 months old and is the most loyal dog you could have, she is a happy bouncy and forever loving companion. You have to go with your heart as we did and we don't regret it for a second. We would love a second when the time is right


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

You are right, they adapt and, exercise is a big part with most dogs. 
These dogs are just happy as long as they spend a lot of time with their human companions.....


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Like others, if you can get by these things, Im sure you can make this work.

1) I dont view size of living space as being that material because even a walk will not dent exercise requirements. Will you be able to appropriately exercise the dog off leash for one or more hours a day? If yes,

2) A dog park friend with a Weim with separation anxiety lives in an apartment and the dog's noise while she is at work has become a significant issue for her neighbors (that wouldnt be a problem with a house). She now has to take the dog to her moms each day or she has to find another place without neighbors to live. Are you willing to bend over backwards if you end up having a noisy dog and your neighbors complain? If yes....

3) how burdensome will it be to take the dog out to the bathroom? Are you willing to do that every 10 minutes until the dog is house broken?

4) in the event that your GF, or someone else, cant visit the dog during the day, can you leave work to do it? Can you hire a dog walker to help? Its not an option to leave the dog in the crate all day long, IMO. Thats not breed specific nor does the appartment matter for that.

If you end up with a quiet dog and can get through housebreaking, to me it just boils down to exercise requirements and taking the dog out midday. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## hipEchik (Apr 13, 2012)

We live in a 3k sq foot home but our V is only allowed in about 3 rooms plus the hallways. He runs up and down the stairs and has these areas that he's allowed to wander and play in. At some point, we will need to Spackle, paint etc. Anyway, it's not the size of the living space. It's how much off leash time he/she has per day and as others have said, they need a LOT. I have to devote at least 2 hours, sometimes 3 per day to take him to the dog-park or dog beach to run. The stairs are not enough. The back yard is not enough. Walks are not enough. They must run. Do not under estimate the amount of time these dogs demand. I just re-read my posts from the days after I adopted my then 7 month old (now 22 month old) Scout and am amazed at how distraught I was. It was real though. He was demanding. He still is but we are oh so glad we kept him. He's the happiest dog per everyone who ever meets him. It's because he runs until HE is ready to come home. Then he turns around 3 times and goes to sleep. Hope that helps. Terri and Scout


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rio - lap mutt & couch pup - after 45 yrs + this is a V = they need 2V run off lead every day - control is just a myth - till they expend their energy !!!!!!


----------

